# Rear Brake drum to disc conversion for 98 Altima GXE



## lo-profile (Aug 3, 2005)

I am interested in changing the rear brakes from drum/shoes to disc/pads on my 1998 Altima GXE. Is there such a conversion kit, or do I have to design & machine my own parts to make this happen?


----------

